# SSS - Sam's Seafood Holdings



## Dowdy (22 August 2008)

Just want to know what everyone thinks of this stock. It looked like it crashed early this year, but why?

Should this be one to watch or stay away from completely?


----------



## mobcat (23 August 2008)

I thougt it went **** up years ago this is the Sams in Brisbane you are talking about is it ,very doji crew if it is they burnt this mobcat first hand


----------



## Big_Daz (23 August 2008)

I actually had a look at this stock back when the stock was plumitting and the audit report came out in July I think it was...

The short story is:
- SSS was placed into administration in 2005
- Not much happened for a couple of years (other than ussual when a company is placed into administration)
- Company underwent a restructure and recapitalisation process and was reinstated on the ASX in August 2007
- Underwent more recapitalisation and only recently had their price reinstated

You would have to be a very brave person to invest in this company given it's history...I haven't read the perspectus (if there was one when they recapitalised), unless that had some sort of carrot in it I wouldn't be investing my money.

One thing you have to look at is that no one from the previous management/directors from when it went into administration....but still too risky for my blood ...what are your thoughts Dowdy?


----------



## Ferret (23 August 2008)

Lol - the name alone sounds dodgy.
Reminds me of Seafood Online that was floated in the tech boom and soon went belly up.


----------



## Dowdy (23 August 2008)

I was sorta thinking along the same lines, they do look a bit shifty and their net profit margin is -1465.79%  for the DEC07 quarter. 

But i'm one of those guys that likes the metals, agriculture and food since i reckon they'll have the best medium/long term growth and there's not too many seafood stocks out there


----------



## subaru69 (23 August 2008)

I've never followed this stock other than hearing around the time of receivership that the reason was because of general dodginess.

The Sam story (as far as I know):
Sam's Seafood had been doing well for years in an affluent part of Brisbane, it got floated, then 'Sam' sold most of his interest during the initial flurry of buying and then they expanded into hole-in-the-wall burger joints which noone went to.
The entity went BROKE and 'Sam' made a MOTZA.

This company has bad karma.

Good seafood though.


----------



## skc (30 August 2008)

Sam's seafood was quite an institution in Brisbane back in the early 2000's. I remember lining up to buy prawns in their shop on Xmas eve, when they were open for 24 hours...

The new stock may be worth considering - if they offer shareholder discount on buying seafood!


----------



## asx256 (9 September 2008)

well things are looking great on my chart. seems like new directors are finally doing something which might have a good effect on share price. new stores are opening across Australia again & with xmas season on its way more revenue will come in.
People on other boards are talking about a major supermarket chain in NSW showing some interests in sams products and so on......

overall wouldn't be surprised if we see some more movement in coming days!


----------



## binginbarrel (17 September 2008)

The next NSL and  CAG. The Faldi guy trying to get a recap running if it`s by hook or by crook.
One of these will be a winner surely?


----------



## Drubula (18 September 2008)

Could be all 3 Bingbarrell. Watch out real soon for an announcement on NSL. SSS still in its infancy but worth a position on my watchlist.


----------



## roysolder (3 September 2009)

*sams seafood*

any one been watching this one spike-up 44.4 %  1/9/9
well done xplod,i see you picked it for september stock pick


----------



## explod (15 October 2009)

*Sams Seafood SSS*

Could not find a thread on this but did think there was ?

This post is not a ramp because I have it in the stock tipping.  In fact because I do I have, have held back from posting on it.

Sams Seafood has undergone a huge change from the old days, all the duds have been kicked out and the new regime are focused on a quality coal deposit at Kalimanti,Indonesia.    The relations between Australia and Idonesia have improved due to the smooth Krudd factor, (am always concerned at soveriegn risk) and this has also enhanced prospects.  The proposed development is near to shipping and of course nearer to Indian and China markets.

A name change is to take place towards the end of the year to reflect it as a resource company when it will be rerated in my view by the market.

Do you own research, yearly report was out a month of two back so there is plenty of information.

Pleased to be holding this stock


----------



## roysolder (27 October 2009)

hi explod and any one who may be interested-just wondered if you all are keeping up with sss ,s announcements lately,seems to be some big things happening and very quickly too.


----------



## explod (27 October 2009)

roysolder said:


> hi explod and any one who may be interested-just wondered if you all are keeping up with sss ,s announcements lately,seems to be some big things happening and very quickly too.




Looks like it, the close today was a good break on the chart from consolidation the last week.

The name change will rerate it I think, when people see Sams Sea Food they rightly freeze


----------



## roysolder (27 October 2009)

well they are out of seafood now and pan asia corp sounds much better!
i,ve been buying here and there,wished i had bought more now.
explod did you know they have manganese to mine as well of coal and plenty of it?
love to hear your thoughts


----------



## explod (18 November 2009)

roysolder said:


> well they are out of seafood now and pan asia corp sounds much better!
> i,ve been buying here and there,wished i had bought more now.
> explod did you know they have manganese to mine as well of coal and plenty of it?
> love to hear your thoughts




Sorry a long time to get back Roysolder, but yes they have some very interesting prospects and someone certainly loved them today.

Holding SSS


----------



## Pivotonian (19 November 2009)

explod said:


> Sorry a long time to get back Roysolder, but yes they have some very interesting prospects and someone certainly loved them today.
> 
> Holding SSS




And still loving them today.

Price is up over 60% since the close on Tuesday 

Has there been some announcement or something that I've missed??


----------



## explod (19 November 2009)

Pivotonian said:


> And still loving them today.
> 
> Price is up over 60% since the close on Tuesday
> 
> Has there been some announcement or something that I've missed??




Nothing missed.  Have been following them close and noticed for the last three weeks a seller dumping up to 8 mil a day in two lots (4 mil at time), this selling dried up Monday and buying has taken it forward from there and of course any increase in price attracts more activity.  If you read their action/activities in announcements for the last few months and take into consideration that they have a name change coming then I think on the fundamentals the rise is not too surprising.

Just gone into a trading halt.

They had a drill test start a few weeks ago on the coal prospect (bourders a very rich operational coal mine) and would not mind bettting they have some cores sample results.


----------



## roysolder (23 November 2009)

hi explod, noticed there was an announcement last week re the triumph west deal and i think you are right on the money re drilling results which maybe out today on open.i,m expecting the sp to continue its rapid accent agin today.
sorry for the delay in posting as i was away visiting a wonderful family in your country.it really is the lucky country over there


----------



## Pivotonian (23 November 2009)

Opened 30% higher again this morning on huge volume.

The rapid ascent continues ...

I should have bought in on Thursday when I had the chance!


----------



## ZPJ (23 November 2009)

I could have bought at 3.9cents on friday, but tried to push for 3.8 and missed out before it went into a trading halt. Bought at 5.3cents today and it's been down to 4.7 since. So instead of being about 50% up, I'm making a loss.



It's a cruel game.


----------



## explod (23 November 2009)

ZPJ said:


> I could have bought at 3.9cents on friday, but tried to push for 3.8 and missed out before it went into a trading halt. Bought at 5.3cents today and it's been down to 4.7 since. So instead of being about 50% up, I'm making a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cruel game.




In my view all will be fine, a bit of profit taking being met with unprecedented buying, this is a mob that was a dog, whole new board etc now, in fact not the same company.  Name change to be approved later in the week, a coal drill test to come out shortly and the annual meeting late this week.   

In my measurement of this stock this is just the ringing of the bell for the game to start.

JMHO, have been wrong many times.   DYOR


----------



## ZPJ (23 November 2009)

explod said:


> In my view all will be fine, a bit of profit taking being met with unprecedented buying, this is a mob that was a dog, whole new board etc now, in fact not the same company.  Name change to be approved later in the week, a coal drill test to come out shortly and the annual meeting late this week.
> 
> In my measurement of this stock this is just the ringing of the bell for the game to start.
> 
> JMHO, have been wrong many times.   DYOR





I certainly see the logic in what you're saying, and I agree there would appear to be good times ahead.

I guess it's hard to look at the big picture though when you see that big % you could have made in one days trading just by making slightly different decisions!

All good


----------



## explod (23 November 2009)

ZPJ said:


> I certainly see the logic in what you're saying, and I agree there would appear to be good times ahead.
> 
> I guess it's hard to look at the big picture though when you see that big % you could have made in one days trading just by making slightly different decisions!
> 
> All good




Granted, I do do some carefully prepared day trades but all fraught with danger till you have had a lot of trading experience.   If you can find good spekkies with sound fundamantals (and that is a long list of things to check) you can do very well thank you by just staying calm and holding.  

This is such a case.


----------



## ZPJ (23 November 2009)

And I will be doing just that. Do you have any predictions on where you think the SP will go in the near future?


----------



## explod (23 November 2009)

ZPJ said:


> And I will be doing just that. Do you have any predictions on where you think the SP will go in the near future?




First and foremost I am a trend follower. Motto:-   "follow the trend untill the bend"   With the current momentum, its recent chart history, name change, and drill reports in the offing a short term rise to 10 cents may be near my take.

However, just my humble view,  DYOR


----------



## lachie74 (23 November 2009)

I got in Thursday at 0.042 about 10 mins before the halt.

Sold out at 0.053 this morning and now I'm back in at 0.048

I'll be holding this one a bit longer now I have a quick profit to show for it and the pressure is off a little.

Thanks to Explod for posting this in the "outstanding breakout" thread which got me to look at it in the first place, I owe you a beer


----------



## roysolder (23 November 2009)

well have to agree and pay homage to explod-gotta say you have been a (pardon the punn) wealth of omformation explod.
cheers and cold beers !


----------



## explod (23 November 2009)

Thats all right guys, such things can go pop in an instant and be nothing.   The backround looks good to be sure but always keep in mind soveriegn risk.

Anyway, just let me know and I'll line up here at the Dromana Hotel, you's have to do the travelling.

Only my opinion;    DYOR

However, made enough to keep me in Crown Largers for a day or two or four.


----------



## roysolder (23 November 2009)

well i,ll take that advice carefully thanks explod-is that really a hotel name over there or are you having a joke on us-fair suck of the savey so to speak.any way big,no let me correct that.huge volume today and the most i have seen for sss or should i say pan asia corp as of wednesday
how do you say it again... dormana ?


----------



## prawn_86 (23 November 2009)

This thread is starting to go off track with some borderline low content posts.

Please make sure we are discussing the stock (and not just price commentary) and that your posts are easy to read/properly formatted.

Thanks

Prawn


----------



## explod (25 November 2009)

Well SSS had to answer another ASX speeding ticket within a week, 18th and 24th instant.   The Company are opening up with so many projects and new posibilities it is hard to keep track of it all.

However the SSS reply (posted last night) is well worth looking at as it summarises amazing potential if some of it can come off.   A strong close last night so today should be of interest.   A big change of sentiment may take place with the name change to be out in the next day or so.

cheers explod


----------



## roysolder (28 November 2009)

well name change has been carried out and from monday the code will be pzc.
also they have been listed on the german exchange will help soak up shares.
any one see all this as a good thing for the company.i think they are putting iin a huge effort to build a good solid company


----------



## Joe Blow (11 December 2009)

Sam's Seafood Holdings (SSS) is now known as Pan Asia Corporation (PZC).

Discussion of this company now continues in the PZC thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18212

This thread has now been closed.


----------

